# Flesh Tearers



## Drazilek (Feb 28, 2009)

Hail,

I am starting this thread to basically allow me somewhere to post my progression of my first 40k army, Flesh tearerss.

I haven't really got much thus far, but I have managed to convert the Assault Marines I have with the Choppa weapons from the Boyz in the AoBR vox set.


If you look closely I have also started to put in some bullet wounds and claw slashes.

The next conversion will a Power Claw for my other Assault Marine Squad, and probably a circular saw from the Nobz box set on a guy from the same unit. I'm hoping that the weapon conversions will help make my Space Marines look more towards the side of a soon lost and uncontrolable unit. 

-Draz.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

They look quite good with Choppa weapons actually, better than I thought they would, I expected them to look way to big. Looking forward to watching this space progress. It's a good start you've made so far


----------



## Drazilek (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey, 

Aye, I was expecting them to be too big at the start, the main concern not being the weapon size as I love Final fantasy and the anime oversized weapons, but I was more concerned that the hand to base of weapon would be way off. As it happens with a tiny amount of plastic slicing it turned out well.

Definately got me in the conversion mood, just need some more models, and I guess I'd best get to painting. lol.

-Draz.


----------



## Drazilek (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I got started on painting my Flesh Tearers today, a small start, but a start nonetheless. However, being new I'm pretty arse at painting, I went around the armour that will be red in Mechrite red, did the chest straps and weapons with touches of Boltgun and then washed th armour with Devlan Mud and the weapons with Badab. 


















The problem I have with this is that the armour now it has been washed looks pretty patchy in all fairness and I'm not happy with it. I'm thinking that I may have to go over the armour again and leave the recesses the colur it is? I wouldn't really want to go over it in mechrite as it's too bright for Flesh Tearers personally. Maybe mechrite with some dark blue/black mixed in.. hmmm. We'll see.

-Draz.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Drazilek, welcome to Heresy Online, glad to see you posting a log here. Just a bit of advice for posting pics, use the Direct Link option that Photobucket gives and post them here using the img /img tags.

On to the mini. First off, mold lines. One of the biggest things you can do is to get rid of them. Leaving mold lines on the model will ruin even the best Golden Daemon paint job. If you can take the time to drill out the gun barrel, you can file/scrape off mold lines.

As to the patchy armour, you needed a second coat of red by the looks of it. The foundation paints are great but not even they will fully cover a model with no blotches the first time, not all the time anyway. Give the model another coat of your base colour, add a couple of highlights to the edges of the armour and then give it a wash like you did here. The difference will be night and day.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I definitely like the conversions. Wraith hit the nail on the head about the gun barrels and mould lines. Take care of these first before you get to far into your painting.:wink:


----------



## Drazilek (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers for the tips guys, I will take it on board. The mold lines, yeah, I have no idea why I didn't get rid of them, I was almost possitive I did, alas, at least next time I'll remember to do it.

Back to the mechrite it is. :-D

-Draz.


----------



## Drazilek (Feb 28, 2009)

'ow do,

A little update on my painting adventure in painting my Flesh Tearer assault squad, I managed to spend a fair amount of time yesterday basecoating the models and putting on some details. This has been a lot more fun to do than before as I have a new lamp that lights up the whole of my desk rather than 1sq inch of desk space like my old one.

Being new to painting I never expected my first models to be Golden Daemon, but I was hoping for something better than that of a 2 year old with a bucket of paint and broom, I'm glad to say I'm personally happy with the results so far and can't wait to finished them off either tomorrow, before darts or Tuesday. Most of the work left is highlighting the shoulder pads, jump packs and giving them a wash of Devlan mud. Out of the 5 models I will be showing picture to, only one has been washed.

Oh yeah, before I forget, I converted the seargant to have a power klaw instead of a power fist, but will still act as a power fist. Looking at the seargant now possibly the klaw could have been turn slightly inwards, however, if you look straight at the klaws it looks like he's giving the enemy to fingers (klaws) lol. Biggest regret so far? Forgetting some of the flashing on the models, I'll learn.

-Draz.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

One thing i have noticed with the Foudation paints is that you will need to water them down a tiny bit.. Even more so if your doing 2 coats to get it smooth.

I like the Ork weapons used on the models, make it seem like the Flesh Tearers are on a campaign fighting Orks.

I'm guessing the ass marines with the jump pack is the finished one? if so, looks very nice still a little patchy but can be fixed over time.


----------



## Drazilek (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, he's more or less finished, just the jump pack and shoulder highlighting. It's probably patchy because I only started painting 3 weeks ago(ish) so he's my first completed model. 

Once my army is painted I'll concentrate on learning more techniques and such.

Cheers,
-Draz.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Coming along well Draz. I do have one suggestion to make regarding the paint scheme that you may or may not care for. Your theme is good and looks good over all but I would suggest making the kneecaps a different colour, black would be best I think, to further break up the amount of red on the model. It will still be within your colour theme but will help give the legs a more...patterned feel that the upper part of the model already has. Try it on a separate model and see how you like it if you aren't sure.


----------



## Drazilek (Feb 28, 2009)

Hail,
Over a little thought I decided to go and buy a commander that I can turn into Dante so he can be used in my army, and gives me a chance to see how he plays. The model I have made won't be my final Seth model, but it will do for now. He's basically the equivelant of Dante and thus uses the same rules, which of course I can do as I'm playing a BA successor chapter.

I will be painting him in the same colours as the rest of the army, but possibly not in the same style, I'm thinking of mixing it up a bit just to make him look a bit more special, whether it will work or not is another question.


















The pistol is as you can see isn't a pistol at all really, it's a combi-melta with an Ork Rambo style knife attached. If you're going to have a pistol that is regarded as a melta shot, you need to make it looks as if it'll fire a melta round.. right?
The shoulder pad piece was something I found in an Ork boyz/Nobz box, can't remember which, I don't even know what they're used for.. but I like the end result.

I have also been converting my next squad of Assault Marines, more than anything I love the circular saw marine, I thought you can't have a Flesh Tearer army without any fleshtearers, not sure why they stopped producing them.. ho hum. Oh, and the shoulder pad below the units is the one of Seth.










As for the your suggestion Wraithlord, I haven't as yet had much time to paint with work and all, but will be trying it on a spare model to see how it works. Cheers dude.

-Draz.


----------

